# Dicing death: The fish more poisonous than cyanide



## Tenida (May 18, 2012)

> *news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/60295000/jpg/_60295514_blowfishmarketbbc.jpg
> 
> The Japanese delicacy fugu, or blowfish, is so poisonous that the smallest mistake in its preparation could be fatal. But Tokyo's city government is planning to ease restrictions that allow only highly trained and licensed chefs to serve the dish.
> 
> ...



*Source: BBC NEWS*


----------



## hsr (May 18, 2012)

should be in random news, thread moved


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 18, 2012)

sushi and Fugu ..............your stomach may digest it to death


----------



## Desmond (May 18, 2012)

Is there anywhere in India where you get Sushi?

PS: Especially Pune.


----------



## Santa Maria! (May 18, 2012)

Wasn't there an episode on The Simpsons about this once?


----------



## Anorion (May 18, 2012)

Fugu is available at San Qi, at Worli, mum for 600
check out the menu here


----------



## robbinghood (May 18, 2012)

You can feed this Fish to an enemy!


----------



## pramudit (May 18, 2012)

saw this once on discovery...


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 19, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is there anywhere in India where you get Sushi?
> 
> PS: Especially Pune.



i guess any good hotel will provide you sushi... i went to radisson indore last day.. there was sushi in the multi-cuisine buffet...


----------



## Anorion (May 19, 2012)

Sannakji 
freshly sliced baby octopi, the korean version of sushi
its not poisonous, but, you can die if you swallow it without chewing it first

[YOUTUBE]Tc4YhHPEdQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hsr (May 19, 2012)

^ never going to Korea
kthxman


----------



## Alok (May 20, 2012)

Huh there are so much tasty things without letting you in danger... No experiments with food please, its for gaining life not ruining it.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (May 20, 2012)

^^ fully agree with you mate


----------



## icebags (May 20, 2012)

i hope there are cooked foods to eat, but, meanwhile, see and learn. 

[YOUTUBE]oNy8MUPOAtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (May 20, 2012)

^see she chewed for so long and so thoroughly
chick looks like she walked off ur dp
its funny how the octopus grabbed the bowl when it was bein removed


----------



## icebags (May 20, 2012)

funny ? i felt sorry for the octopus. 

and she even used the alcohol for mouth freshner, what is the purpose of consuming food this way ?


----------



## RCuber (May 20, 2012)

I just had my dinner


----------



## hsr (May 20, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^see she chewed for so long and so thoroughly
> chick looks like she walked off ur *dp*
> its funny how the octopus grabbed the bowl when it was bein removed



IYKWIM


----------



## Anorion (May 21, 2012)

^LOL nope.jpg

the way the octopus tentacles are grabbing on to the table/cup/plate, those suckers can grab on to the inside of your foodpipe

its even more disgusting than it looks because the tentacles are not just tentacles, but they have their own nervous system so they are in fact tentacle-brains
cthulhu must be watching



icebags said:


> and she even used the alcohol for mouth freshner, what is the purpose of consuming food this way ?



alcohol is often had so that it goes down easy. theres a Japenese dish called Drunken Shrimp, where they get the fish drunk... 

*Ikizukuri* = sashimi of creatures so fresh that they they are still moving on the plate 
its also an art of cutting up sea food for serving, while keeping em just live enough to struggle on the plate


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2012)

I'm glad that I'm a vegetarian


----------



## icebags (May 21, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^see she chewed for so long and so thoroughly
> chick looks like she walked off ur dp
> its funny how the octopus grabbed the bowl when it was bein removed



hey, whats this dp? and thanks for explaining shashimii dishes, i am not planning to have one, be it drunk fish or octopus.


----------



## Anorion (May 21, 2012)

^display picture


----------



## dingdong (May 21, 2012)

fish=


----------



## icebags (May 21, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^display picture



ah, lol  but they are different people.


----------

